# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  راهنمایی درمورد طراحی سایت عکی با استفاده از silverlight

## mnasrin

من پروژه پایانی ام درمورد طراحی سایت عکس با استفاده از تکنولوژی silverlight است .آیا کسی هست کمکه من کنه در این مورد .

----------


## mnasrin

کسی نیست کمک کنه

----------


## sunn789

سلام
میشه بفرمایید میخواهید چه کنید؟ یعنی عکس رو چه کار کنید

----------


## mnasrin

یک سایتی می خواهم طراحی کنم که با silverlight کار کرده باشم . لطفا اگر چیزی می دانید کمک کنید .

----------


## 13601360

> یک سایتی می خواهم طراحی کنم که با silverlight کار کرده باشم . لطفا اگر چیزی می دانید کمک کنید .


یه جستجو کنید به نظرم گالری عکس با سیلورلایت بتونید پیدا کنید
این یه نمونه اش http://www.silverlight-blog.it/onthe...ery/index.html

----------


## mnasrin

کسی تا حالا سایتی را با silverright xvhpd ;ni?

----------


## mnasrin

طراحی و ساخت یک وب سایت گالری عکس با استفاده از تکنولوژی silverlight
تا به حال کسی کار کرده؟
یا کسی را می شناسه که آموزش silverlight بده

----------


## peymannaji

بهترين مرجعي كه ميتونه به شما كمك كنه در حال حاضر اين هست :
http://www.silverlight.net//

----------


## exlord

> طراحی و ساخت یک وب سایت گالری عکس با استفاده از تکنولوژی silverlight
> تا به حال کسی کار کرده؟
> یا کسی را می شناسه که آموزش silverlight بده


اگه تو تبریز باشه من آموزش خصوصی میدم .......... :چشمک:  :بامزه:

----------


## sunn789

دوست عزیز بهترین اموزش همونتوری که گفتن سایت silverlight.net هست که در قسمت ویدئو ها کاملا اموزش داده
با این حال شم شروع کنید مطمئناً همه کمک میکنند

----------

